# Muffin Mum To Be...................



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Muffin is due next Tuesday at the earliest. Last night I noticed a bit of blood on her ladybits so was worried to death all day at work today. Got home from work this evening and I looked in the kittening box and there was a placenta and what can only be described as a grey blob! 

I am guessing that this stillborn has never even started developing as it bears no form or shape in anyway of a teeny kit.

In a way I am glad she has got it out and the placenta out, in order that no infection can set in. There are living bubbas in there, as I have seen a lot of movement. It was a shock at first but at least now I know the reason for the traces of blood. 

She seems fine tonight so hopefully, and keep everything crossed you guys, she should have a normal birth next week 

Oh the joys of cat breeding


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Awwww thanx TJ, she doesnt seem to be ailing now and she's got herself all clean and ready for the litter I think. Time will tell, hopefully Saynamore blue and white babies next week sometime Cxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

Keep an eye on her: if that thing came out - she migh've started....


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> Keep an eye on her: if that thing came out - she migh've started....


No sorry me dear, I will know when she has started


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well if the grey blob as you put it came out obviously she must of had contractions and dilated?????? Yes or No


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

No it wasnt like that at all, she's passed it like she had to get rid of it, almost like gettin a turd out and then cleaning herself! Sounds yuk I know, but after 7 years of breeding, I know when a cat has gone into labour! She chucked that thing out and has cleaned herself and is showing no signs now of any labour happening. Hopefully it will start at the normal 63 days onwards stage, which is from next Tuesday


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> No it wasnt like that at all, she's passed it like she had to get rid of it, almost like gettin a turd out and then cleaning herself! Sounds yuk I know, but after 7 years of breeding, I know when a cat has gone into labour! She chucked that thing out and has cleaned herself and is showing no signs now of any labour happening. Hopefully it will start at the normal 63 days onwards stage, which is from next Tuesday


Oh right sorry didnt understand the story properly, wasnt questioning your breeding abilities. Thanks for putting me straight and good luck with mum


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Good luck for a normal litter next week 
Is this something that cats do then - forgive my ignorance on cat breeding - always willing to learn


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

I have had a girl spotting at 8 weeks I kept her in the kitting room away from my other cats and she went into labour a week later delivering 3 healthy babies she was fine, however I know of a girl reabsorbing at 8 weeks 
I would keep a close eye on her just in case 
I hope all go's well for your girl


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Debbie said:


> Good luck for a normal litter next week
> Is this something that cats do then - forgive my ignorance on cat breeding - always willing to learn


To be honest Debbie I've not had them stillborn at this late stage before. As far as I know so long as the placenta and the stillborn have both come out, then the rest inside should be ok. I hope so anyway and that the stillborn has not had any ill affect on the remaining kits


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

I really hope so to - I suppose if you can feel and see them wriggling about and momma cat is happy then everything is ok then?


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

As a knowledgeable cat breeder of 7 years I am quite comfortable in the fact that my female mum to be will do her very best  She is a first time mum but I have booked 5 days off work to watch over her like a hawk


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Awww and I want pics when it happens - Its so interesting learning the differences in behaviour etc between cats and dogs - I very much doubt I will ever breed a cat - but I do enjoy learning and reading about the whys and wheres etc


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

may said:


> I have had a girl spotting at 8 weeks I kept her in the kitting room away from my other cats and she went into labour a week later delivering 3 healthy babies she was fine, however I know of a girl reabsorbing at 8 weeks
> I would keep a close eye on her just in case
> I hope all go's well for your girl


would the kittens not have bones by then? i've read somewhere that they can not absorb bones?


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Good luck with your girl next week Saynomore - im sure everything will be fine.
Dont forget to send piccies when you can!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

good luck with mum,,and yes please pictures when babies come ,,,,,pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Good luck with mum and may she deliver 10 humongous kitty's for you
Btw-it is 7 yrs of breeding you've got under your belt isn't it-i did read right-7 yrs not 5 and not 6 but 7-thats a lucky number eh love


----------



## Desertstorm (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi Saynomore...I am following your kittys progress closely. My himmy queen "Chloe" is due today. I am trying to gain all the knowledge here as possible in case one of my furbabies gets in trouble. So far, I have had mastitis in one of my girls. Naturally, it happened on a long weekend! I keep antibotics on hand just in case, and by the time, the vet opened on Tuesday, I already had the infection under control. He checked her over, and told me to keep on doing what I was doing. This cat breeding sure keeps one on their toes Good luck and keep us up to date.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Good luck with mum and may she deliver 10 humongous kitty's for you
> Btw-it is 7 yrs of breeding you've got under your belt isn't it-i did read right-7 yrs not 5 and not 6 but 7-thats a lucky number eh love


oh thanx sweet  lets hope it is lucky 7 eh?


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Desertstorm said:


> Hi Saynomore...I am following your kittys progress closely. My himmy queen "Chloe" is due today. I am trying to gain all the knowledge here as possible in case one of my furbabies gets in trouble. So far, I have had mastitis in one of my girls. Naturally, it happened on a long weekend! I keep antibotics on hand just in case, and by the time, the vet opened on Tuesday, I already had the infection under control. He checked her over, and told me to keep on doing what I was doing. This cat breeding sure keeps one on their toes Good luck and keep us up to date.


Awww thanx desertstorm, xxx. By himmys do you mean Himalayans as in colourpoint persians or another breed? If so I started out with colourpoints and may be able to help you with the colour identifying once the kits arrive.

Good luck with mum's birth and I hope all goes well for you both, let us know when you have any news. C.x.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> oh thanx sweet  lets hope it is lucky 7 eh?


Well at least 7 i will personally pray for a good,strong litter of Hmm 10 Were all gonna be waiting as anxiously as you now-does mum know she's got her own fanclub?


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Who my mum? she's a star, did all the washing up yesterday  As for Muffin I think we'll be lucky if there are even three in her belly  yet so long as they are born healthy and mum is ok, I will be well chuffed!


----------



## Desertstorm (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi Saynamore...yes I breed colour point Persians (Himalayians). I have a litter of 3 upstairs. They will be 3 weeks old on Wednesday. I just took this pic of them. I believe there are a seal point remale, a tortie female and a flame point male.
I have made a web site at freewebs.com....but I am having trouble uploading pics. Sometimes when I click to insert a picture, this happens.... The screen darkens with a dark green color and then nothing happens or a white upload window comes up with nothing in it or on rare occasions, I manage to upload a picture.  Do you hav any idea what is wrong...could my slow dialup internet srvice be responsible?? It is very aggraviating...much like playing russian roulet... Is there any way to insert graphics?? I have to go in and look at your website....I haven't found time to do that yet.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

Desertstorm said:


> Hi Saynamore...yes I breed colour point Persians (Himalayians). I have a litter of 3 upstairs. They will be 3 weeks old on Wednesday. I just took this pic of them. I believe there are a seal point remale, a tortie female and a flame point male.
> I have made a web site at freewebs.com....but I am having trouble uploading pics. Sometimes when I click to insert a picture, this happens.... The screen darkens with a dark green color and then nothing happens or a white upload window comes up with nothing in it or on rare occasions, I manage to upload a picture.  Do you hav any idea what is wrong...could my slow dialup internet srvice be responsible?? It is very aggraviating...much like playing russian roulet... Is there any way to insert graphics?? I have to go in and look at your website....I haven't found time to do that yet.


Aaaawww....they are sooo cute!


----------

